# Nano armband



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the best armband for the previous generation nano for exercise?  Or how do you carry your nano when exercising?
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I avoid this concern by not exercising.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I avoid this concern by not exercising.


You crack me up.

I have an armband but do not care for it. I use one that slips onto my waistband. 
deb


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I had no luck with several different models of Nano armbands. Most of the Nike exercise clothing has a pocket either in the waistband or on the back of the pants or shorts that fit the Nano, that's what I use now. Most of the LiveSTRONG clothing does also.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't found a decent armband either. My workout pants have pockets and the iPod goes in there.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of my running is at night and I use a reflective Spiebelt for my phone or ipod and a key to my house.  I don't feel it at all but don't think I would like a band on my arm.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks everyone for your feedback.  I am like Verena, but I have to change that soon.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

It seems like nothing motivates the human race to exercise more than the coming holidays....or at least the thought of exercising...which I guess, exercises the mind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an armband that I've used for walking that I like but (a) I can't find it right now and (b) I don't know what brand it is....


Betsy


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I have my Nano on a lanyard for walking. It's fine because I don't do any exercise that requires both feet leaving the ground at the same time.


----------

